# Demande d'extension couple assmats



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Coucou à toutes et tous! 
Petit message pour vous tenir informé de notre demande d'extension. Pour rappel nous sommes un couple d'assmats avec mon mari. J'ai un agrément pour 4 enfants et mon mari dispose d'un agrément pour 2 enfants. Nos deux dernières demandes d'extension se sont soldés par un échec. Le médecin chef de pmi refuse que les couples d'assmats accueillent plus de 6 enfants en simultané et d'ailleurs elle voudrait bien qu'il n'y ait pas de couple d'assmats sur son secteur. Le dernier refus a été motivé juste par ce fait que nous avions le droit à 6 à nous deux pas plus. La pmi sait nous rappeler que nos agréments sont nominatifs et que les délégations ne nous sont pas permises....mais quand la puer passe évalué l'un de nous pour un renouvellement, bizarrement elle ne peut s'empêcher d'évaluer l'autre.....et ce que je ne comprends pas c'est comment mon agrément peut être un frein à celui de mon mari si ceux ci sont nominatifs...il devrait être évalué et considéré pour ses propres capacités. Donc on a fait une nouvelle demande ....en mode pitbull on ne lâche pas l'affaire facilement 😅
Hier c'était le dernier jour il me semble pour que la puer passe car on a notre récipissé de demande d'extension qui date du 08 juin et nous sommes le 09 septembre. Donc normalement si je ne me trompe pas, le silence durant ces trois mois vaut acceptation de notre demande, non? Est ce que l'on va bientôt recevoir le nouveau document du conseil départemental attestant du nouveau nombre d'enfants que mon mari à le droit d'accueillir ? Si l'une d'entre vous sait comment cela fonctionne, je suis preneuse.....et deuxième question, si la puer veut passer semaine prochaine, on est d'accord que c'est trop tard?


----------



## B29 (9 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement, les puers ont trois mois pour venir faire la visite. 
La date correspond à la réception de votre dossier au conseil départemental
Exemple : si dossier reçu le 24 mai, la date butoir est le 23 août. 
Vous avez dû recevoir un courrier vous précisant cette date.


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

Je serai vous, j'attendrai quelques jours, puis je les appellerai


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Oui récipissé de ma demande le 8 juin....donc la date butoir est bien le 8 septembre ? Donc ce qui veut dire que nous avons notre 7 ème place ......ourahhh .... après des années à demander ...on a enfin eu gain de cause ....ma puer est peut être malade? Ou partie à la retraite ? 🤣


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Y a plus qu'à préparer la demande pour la 4 ème place de mon mari 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

ne saute pas tout de suite de joie, attend encore un peu avant de sortir le champagne, mais en principe c'est bon


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Septembre 2022)

Je vous le souhaite de tout coeur mais a votre place j attendrais d avoir le papier en main .... Avec eux tout est possible


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Je vais attendre le document pour sortir le champagne 🍾 comme le dit @liline17 ....je vous dirai quand je le recevrai....et après je trinque 😅


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas trop comment ça peut se produire tout ça mais je doute qu'on puisse répondre à la PMI que "non, trop tard", seulement il lui faudra étayer la raison qui lui fait refuser un Agrément avec plus de place.
En MAM on a bien plusieurs AMs (c'est le concept) et une n'est pas limitée à 2 places sous prétexte que la collègue en a déjà 4. Sauf bien sur si la place manquerait dans le logement accueillant tout ce petit monde, le simple fait d'être un couple ne devrait pas poser difficulté et je me demande quelle est la raison officielle et officieuse?


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

j'ai entendu dire, qu'elles soupçonnent certaines AM de demander à leur mari de devenir AM pour obtenir plus de place d'accueil, et que le mari ne travaillerai pas en vrai.


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Ah ben mon mari bosse et autant que moi. On fait tout ensemble....il change les couches, donne les repas, couche les enfants et joue avec eux autant que moi....la seule différence est dans les activités manuelles, il va plutôt opter pour la pâte à modeler et le dessin et moi la peinture et les activités plus créatives....les sorties se font à deux ....et c'est plus moi qui chante les comptines et lui qui raconte les histoires....une vraie équipe 😅


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Pour répondre à ta question @Griselda , la dernière fois que nous avons eu un refus, il était notifié que huit enfants à nous deux leur paraissait trop. Mais en écrivant cela la puer se mettait en tort car normalement la demande d'extension étant demandé par mon mari, il devait être évalué seul en fonction de ses capacités sans tenir compte de mon agrément....on aurait pu parfaitement générer un recours mais on a pas voulu. ... Elle nous a harcelé la dernière fois pour que l'on renonce à notre demande d'extension....elle a sommé mon mari de faire une lettre ou il renonçait à sa demande d'extension....s'il ne le faisait pas, elle lui a dit que nous aurions des contrôles et beaucoup d'embêtements .... voyant que mon mari lui disait qu'il allait réfléchir et que le courrier ne venait pas, elle nous a appelé laissant un message sur notre répondeur en disant que nous n'avions pas le choix et qu'elle venait récupérer le courrier dans 10 mins. On a archivé ce message ainsi que le relevé d'appels de nos téléphones, elle a appelé je ne sais pas combien de fois en l'espace d'une heure. Une vraie furie ....je pense qu'elle n'avait aucun point d appui pour nous refuser l'extension....
Nous avons 163 M2 habitable avec une salle de jeux et six chambres ...donc je ne vois pas pourquoi nous n'aurions pas le droit à une 7 ieme place. D'autant qu'un autre couple d'assmats est sur notre commune, ils se sont vu refuser plusieurs fois leur demande d'extension. Et la puer a fini par leur accorder une dérogation d'un an pour une 7 ieme place. Ils font assmats depuis 3 ans contre 8 pour nous. Ils ont 85 M2 habitable, nous en avons le double ...et on est sur la même commune avec la même puer de secteur.... chercher le loup? La tête du client ? 😬


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Hum c'est bien ce que je pensais Liline aussi, mais dans ce cas puisque un AM ne peut pas dépasser 4 mineures de moins de 3 ans, si la crainte, la suspicion est que le conjoint occuperait un poste fictif laissant toute la charge à son Epouse comment argumente t on d'octroyer un Agrément même pour un seul enfant au Mari?
Autre chose: pourquoi cette suspicion concernant l’Époux d'une AM mais pas les collègues d'une MAM?

Perso si je devais défendre mon point de vue je serais jusque-boutiste: "Si vous avez de bonne raison de penser que mon Mari ne fait pas sa part de son travail alors pourquoi lui avoir octroyé même une seule place? Si vous aviez raison alors cela voudrait dire que je serais moi de fait en dépassement d'Agrément. Si vous partez dans cette direction alors faites voter une loi qui empêche que plusieurs AM puissent travailler ensemble, en couple, en famille, en MAM." J'irais même plus loin en leur disant que "Je peux comprendre cette crainte quand on voit le nombre de crèches où on bidouille les chiffres des adultes pour laisser croire qu'il y a suffisamment de personne pour s'occuper des petits alors qu'on ne remplace pas les absences, que les Directeurs sont comptés dans ce chiffre alors qu'ils croulent sous les réunions et autres taches administratives qui ne leur permettent absolument pas de faire leur part... mais vous avez raison sans doute un Homme qui souhaite s'occuper de bébés c'est suspect... à moins qu'on ne soit que ni plus ni moins sur un délit de faciès?!"

Nounou22 je pense en effet qu'il va falloir se retrousser les manches pour faire remonter ce problème au dessus de la PMI car quand celle ci exerce pression pour obtenir un courrier de renonciation c'est qu'elle n'a pas d'argument suffisant pour aller contre et qu'elle pense que ses arguments ne seraient pas suivis par le CD.
La place est largement suffisante, l'expérience de l'un ET de l'autre aussi, sachant que la salaire minimum dans notre profession est minime, imposer à une personne une limite de 2 places seulement est insuffisante pour vivre de ce métier. Le seul argument tangible serait que vous ayez à votre charge des enfants à vous de moins de 11 ans qui fasse dépasser le nombre maxi possible quand tout le monde est chez vous.

Alors bien sur que si Époux qui obtient un Agrément et donc signe des contrats ensuite et qu'on se rends compte alors, grâce aux contrôles, qu'il n'est pas présent ou ne s'occupe en fait pas des enfants constituerait une faute très grave autant de sa part que de celle de son Épouse qui couvre ce manquement, s'en rend complice. Mais il me semble qu'on ne mets pas en prison quelqu'un sous prétexte qu'il risque de mal agir, si?!


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda ,
Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne vraiment du fait que les puers ont peur que le mari qui ait l'agrément ne s'investisse pas car il y a quelques années, il y avait un autre couple agréé sur notre secteur et le RPE m'avait dit que ce n'était pas le même projet que nous. Le mari avait demandé l'agrément juste pour pouvoir aller chercher un ou deux péri à l'école, que c'était pour le côté assurance et qu'il ne s'investissait pas dans l'accueil des enfants comme mon mari voulait le faire. Donc deux places lui étaient suffisantes. Donc sachant cela la PMI lui a quand même accordé deux places alors que le reste du temps c'est sa femme qui s'occupait de ses contrats + ceux de son conjoint....
Je pense clairement que les puers se sentent menacées par les hommes qui veulent vraiment s'investir dans ce métier. Notre puer est d'une ancienne génération et elle estime que la place d'un homme n'est pas à s'occuper des enfants....lorsque j'ai été agréée (sans mon mari) au début de ma carrière pro, mon mari était au chômage entre deux missions interim ( il venait de faire 18 mois, le max à l'époque dans la même boîte en intérim) et bien elle m'avait fait la réflexion en me disant : ce n'est pas à vous de travailler pour subvenir aux besoins de la famille..... c'est quand même vieux jeu ce genre de réflexion....
Et ma belle mère ( mère de mon mari) qui était aussi assmat à l'époque avait reçu la puer ensuite pour son renouvellement et la puer c'était permise de lui dire que son fils ( mon mari) était un parasite de la société au vu du fait qu'il était au chômage....il n'est resté au chômage qu'un mois et demi le temps de retrouver une mission intérim longue durée..... franchement et dire que la puer bosse dans le social .... ça fait mal au ventre ....
Je pense clairement qu'elle font de la discrimination juste par le fait que c'est un homme tout simplement....
Pour répondre à ta question @Griselda , nous avons trois enfants, deux au lycée de 17 et 16 ans et le petit dernier en cm2 , il a 10 ans. L'année dernière lors de notre précédente demande, ils avaient tous une année de moins mais je n'avais toujours qu'un enfant de moins de 11 ans. La règle des six enfants mineurs maintenant c'est 8 s'entend par assmat puisque les agréments sont nominatifs et que tous les enfants à la maison ne sont pas sous la responsabilité d'un seul puisque nous sommes deux adultes à la maison. De plus si on va sur ce sujet, quand mes enfants avaient moins de 11 ans, j'étais déjà assmat et agréée pour 4 places donc je dépassais la limite de 6 mineurs sous ma responsabilité et ça n'a pas gêné la puer de m'agréer pour 4 alors que j'avais trois mineurs à mon domicile sous ma seule surveillance puisque mon mari travaillait à l'extérieur....donc cherchez l'erreur ? Pour moi, elles ne veulent pas d'hommes assmat voilà tout et encore moins du concept de couple d'assmats. Elle m'a dit qu'on avait qu'à monter une MAM....mais c'est pas notre projet


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Oulà effectivement voilà une puer' qui fait clairement délit de discrimination et ses propos sont particulièrement désobligeants. Après si elle ne l'écrit pas, tu ne pourras utiliser ces propos.

Donc un Mari retraité qui se contente d'aller chercher des peri c'est OK, quitte à ce que ce soit bien son épouse ensuite qui gère tout le monde? Ben voyons!
J'ai un collègue homme et pour ce que j'ai vu il n'a rien de moins que moi, il sait parfaitement s'occuper des bébés aussi. 
Encore une fois, à mon sens, si elle émet des doutes la dessus alors pourquoi concéder un Agrément mais que pour 2 loulous?
Une fois qu'il a fait ses preuves, comme nous, que l'espace nécessaire y est, que le nombre d'enfant à charge (exclusive dit la loi) de moins de 11 ans est respecté, à elle de démontrer qu'il ne serait pas lui tout seul apte à s'occuper de 3 ou 4 enfants car sinon cela veut dire qu'elle considère déjà que c'est toi qui gère tes 4 + ces 2 ce qui est hors cadre. L'Agrément de ton Mari n'est pas censé être une façon détournée de t'octroyer une dérogation pour 2 enfants.

Il semble que de toute façon elle se soit fait une idée négative au sujet de ton Mari et ce même avant qu'il ne souhaite devenir AM.

La question est qu'est ce que ça apporterait au CD et à la PMI comme garantie si vous vous constituiez en MAM?
Perso' je me poserais cette question là et si après tout cela aiderait à clarifier la situation, pourquoi pas?

Bon courage.


----------



## liline17 (10 Septembre 2022)

Je pense aussi que les couples d'AM, ne leur plaisent pas, nous avons travaillé dans 3 départements et régions différentes et à chaque fois, j'ai eu des problèmes que je n'avais pas en travaillant seule. 
Mon mari n'a pas fait le dossier de renouvellement, on verra si les soucis continuent. 
Mais pour mon renouvellement de cette année, j'avais annoncé qu'il changeait de métier et n'avait plus de contrat pour des enfants, mais qu'il avait signé un contrat pour son nouveau travail.
Ça ne les a pas empêcher de me refuser l'agrément sans restriction d'âge. 
J'ai du écrire au président du CD pour obtenir que le droit soit respecté


----------



## liline17 (10 Septembre 2022)

Le problème de la MAM est qu'il faut un lieu d'accueil distinct de son lieu de vie, ce qui est rarement possible pour un couple


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Je pense qu'elles n'étaient pas pour les MAM au début et que les puers n'aident pas à mettre de nouveaux modes d'accueils en place. Elles sont dans leurs petites habitudes, leur petit confort..... maintenant les MAM ont un cadre légal donc ça leur va bien....mais ce n'est pas grâce à elles....
Les couple d'assmats n'ont pas de cadre, nous sommes deux assmats individuels qui faisons le même métier au même endroit. Nous ne sommes donc pas considéré comme un couple d'assmats mais bien comme deux assmats . Mais les puers ne veulent pas entendre qu'il nous faudrait une législation pour nous, car nous sommes un mode de garde différent malgré tout qu'une assmat seule. Nous ne pouvons pas complétement fonctionner pareil que lorsque je travaillais seule, surtout sans délégation.... c'est compliqué. Je ne me vois pas réveiller un bébé qui dort sur le temps où mon mari va chercher notre fils à l'école....il emmènera un grand qui est réveillé plutôt que le bébé qui dort ...et le soir s'il me reste que 4 enfants en accueil, c'est compliqué de se dire que mon mari va devoir emmener l'un d'eux car c'est son contrat et lui faire faire un trajet en voiture inutile.....les délégations règleraient le problème


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Si la PMI considérait les besoins de l'enfant en priorité, elle déciderait d'une législation pour nous et d'un cadre légal qui se rapproche plus des MAM afin de garantir les besoins des enfants accueillis.
La médecin chef de PMI nous a dit que nous étions possiblement précurseur dans ce nouveau mode d'accueil sur le secteur mais qu'il ne fallait pas compter sur eux pour nous aider ....elle ne veut pas de couple d'assmats sur le secteur, soit on se mets en MAM soit on fait famille d'accueil car elle nous a dit que notre profil se rapprochait plus de cela. Mais comment peut elle le savoir? Elle ne nous connait pas....et famille d'accueil ce n'est pas le même métier. Je ne dis pas que nous n'y pensons pas ....mais pas pour le moment


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Et comme dit @liline17 , pour une MAM il faudrait louer un autre logement et l'adapter à notre métier. Louer une maison de 160 M2 c'est hors de prix et pas trouvable dans notre secteur en pénurie de biens à la location. Et ça grèverait considérablement notre budget. 
Ou alors la puer nous avait dit de faire construire une maison sur notre terrain mais qui ne soit pas collée à notre habitation principale et qui aurait un autre numéro au niveau de l'adresse que le nôtre ....j'ai failli lui demander si elle avait 100 000€ sous le coude à me filer ....elle manque pas d'idées débiles en tout cas


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Si monter une MAM est obligatoirement pour travailler à l’extérieur de chez soi, en quoi un couple qui travaille ensemble mais ailleurs que chez eux offrirait plus de sécurité concernant l'implication du Mari AM? 
Quelles sont les garanties supplémentaires qui seraient alors demandées et donc rassureraient la PMI?
Là encore je pense que je demanderais pourquoi on souhaite nous voir monter une MAM?
A moins que l'idée ne soit que de décourager le couple? Monter une MAM c'est plusieurs mois de paperasse, trouver le lieu, accorder une partie de ses salaires au frais de ce lieu supplémentaire contrairement à l'AM à son domicile.
Je pense que pour faire évoluer ce type de dossier il ne faut pas hésiter à, innocemment, poser toutes les questions pour les acculer, les obliger à donner une réponse.

Le CD quand il accorde un Agrément, se porte garant en quelque sorte, qu'il a vérifié que cette personne dans cet environnement serait apte à prendre en charge des enfants dans le respect de leurs besoins et de leur épanouissement. La PMI, en tant que pro' petite enfance et ces besoins, vient observer et fait un rapport, un CR, de ce qu'elle aura observé qui ira dans un sens positif ou non. Son avis n'est que consultatif, elle ne décide pas de la réponse à apporter. Au même titre qu'un enquêteur enquête mais ne juge pas à la fin pour dire si oui ou non la personne est coupable ou innocente. Seulement le CD ne peut pas prendre le risque de suivre un avis défavorable s'il ne tient sur rien car le CD doit respecter la loi sinon il y a discrimination. Voilà pourquoi un courrier de renonciation à une demande est une preuve que la PMI n'a pas d'argument concret à soumettre.
Alors bien sur, si ses antennes lui disent de se méfier rien ne l’empêchera de venir faire des contrôles inopinés d'autant que c'est leur job de le faire même si elles ne le font que rarement sans motif (par manque de temps), elles se concentrent donc là où elles pensent que ça peut être utile. C'est assez logique car si à un moment on découvre qu'on a alloué un Agrément à quelqu'un qui ne s'occupe pas des enfants correctement le CD sera épinglé qui lui même épinglera la PMI qui n'a alors pas correctement enquêté. CD et PMI pourront être poursuivis eux aussi, pas juste l'AM. Alors on comprends que l'enquête soit menée bien sur.
Sauf que avancer qu'un Homme c'est suspect ou qu'un Mari d'AM c'est suspect c'est discriminatoire.
Alors c'est sur que rentrer en lutte en passant par dessus la PMI c'est prendre un risque car si le CD vous donne raison, il retoquera la PMI qui n'appréciera pas de se faire tirer l'oreille et pourrait bien redoubler de contrôles inopinés ne serait ce que dans l'espoir de trouver une preuve qu'elle avait raison. Et si on avait nous même cette conviction on agirait peut être de la même façon, c'est humain.
Peut être qu'à la place de rentrer en lutte avec elle il faut l'aborder ainsi: "J'entends bien que vous ayez des craintes car il est de votre responsabilité de bien évaluer les personnes et ça ne doit pas être facile. Expliquez moi ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour vous démontrer que vous pouvez être assuré de ma compétence à prendre en charge 3 enfants et pas juste 2? Expliquez moi en quoi être en MAM serait plus rassurant pour vous? Je serais la même personne et le même AM, non?! Notre maison ne serait probablement pas plus petite qu'une MAM?" Et si la discussion n'est toujours pas possible un courrier au CD en posant les mêmes questions?


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Moui, enfin jusqu'à il y a un an, un AM qui souhaitait accueillir les Loulous ailleurs quà son domicile était dans l'illégalité car ce n'était pas ce que disait le texte. Pourtant nombre d'AM l'ont fait bien avant avec la complicité de la PMI qui feignait de ne pas savoir que l'AM ne vivait pas là. Allant quelque fois jusqu'à dire (mais pas écrire!) qu'au contraire elle trouvait que c'était encore mieux pour les Loulous un lieu complètement adapté aux seuls besoins des enfants et non d'une famille. C'est parce qu'un certain nombre ont pris le gauche que la loi a changé, à présent on a le droit de monter une MAM même en y travaillant seul, ainsi ces AM rentrent dans le cadre aujourd'hui.

La question de la délégation ne serait pas si compliqué à intégrer et serait pleine de sens puisqu'on nous dit bien aujourd'hui qu'en cas de souci, en urgence, on n'a pas le droit même avec l'accord des Parents, de confier l'enfant à notre conjoint, qu'on ne peut le faire qu'à un-e collègue agréé-e *à condition* qu'elle ait la place (toujours avec l'accord des Parents). Donc ton Mari qui est AM agrée au même endroit que toi pourrait tout à fait être le remplaçant a condition de ne pas dépasser sa capacité d'accueil bien sur. S'il a un Agrément pour 3 et toi 4, vous avez 7 enfants à la maison, si l'un de vous deux doit aller chercher votre enfant ou bien aller au RPE, celui qui doit se déplacer emmène en priorité les enfants pour qui ça a du sens, n'est pas gênant et fait en sorte de respecter son Agrément. C'est juste une question de bon sens. Exactement comme en MAM, non?

Encore une fois l'argument ne tient pas car alors partant de là qu'est ce qui prouve que quand ton Mari va chercher votre fils il ne te laisse pas les 6 enfants à ta seule charge, ce qui est par contre illégale puisque tu ne peux en avoir que 4, pas 6 et ça n'arriverait pas s'il n'était pas agréé du tout à ce compte là.

Quant on veut faire les choses intelligemment, ce n'est pourtant pas si compliqué.


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Je crains @Griselda que tu n'imagines pas notre puer. Elle est du genre à mieux savoir que nous et le dialogue n'est possible que si nous allons dans son sens. Elle perd vite le contrôle de ses émotions et s'énerve vite. Il faut toujours être d'accord avec elle pour que tout aille bien. Elle est bien connu des animatrices RPE du secteur car elle a eu ou a des problèmes avec de nombreuses assmat dont une où ça a failli en venir aux mains ....de ce que j'ai su par mon RPE. 
Donc s'expliquer avec elle est compliqué voir impossible. 
Je trouve intéressant ton approche des choses qui en effet est plus subtil que la mienne ....mais malheureusement dans notre cas c'est le médecin chef de notre département donc du CD qui pose soucis car c'est elle qui refuse les assmats dans le 22. Le RPE m'a donné le numéro d'autres couples d'assmats et en les appelant je me suis rendu compte que ça avait été le même parcours du combattant pour eux que pour nous quand ils ont demandé l'extension pour passer au dessus de 6 accueillis. 
En effet comme tu dis @Griselda , le risque est d'avoir ensuite une flopée de contrôles.... déjà avec mon conjoint on est évalué tous les 5 ans mais nos renouvellement ne sont pas en même temps et on est  à chaque fois évalué tous les deux à chaque renouvellement donc on voit la pmi et la puer deux fois plus qu'une assmat qui exerce seule. La puer se plaît en plus à me dire qu'elle connait ma maison par coeur à la longue .....quelle conna...e


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi @Griselda , le bons sens devrait primé....mais avec notre puer ce n'est pas si simple ....mais je vais noter certains de tes arguments auxquels je n'avais pas pensé 😉 comme ça la prochaine fois qu'elle vient j'essaierai ta méthode et ton approche 😉 
Pour l'instant le délai des trois mois est passé et pas de nouvelles de la puer ...je trouve ça louche. J'espère que l'on va vite recevoir l'attestation de mon mari pour sa troisième place. J'espère pouvoir bientôt vous annoncer que la persévérance paye.... ça donnera du courage aux couples d'assmats qui sont dans notre cas. 
Je pense qu'avec mon mari nous formons une belle équipe pour nos accueillis. Ils sont heureux avec nous et nous le sommes avec eux ....ce serait dommage pour le département de se passer de deux assmats investis dans leur métier


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Alors si le delai de 3 mois est passé et que sur les documents il est bien noté pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle, dans ce cas, à la place de ton Mari (car c'est bien lui seul qui formule cette demande) j'enverrai un courrier au CD (pas à la PMI car ce n'est pas elle qui delivre le document) en leur disant que si j'avais bien compris en l'absence de réponse dans le delai de 3 mois cela avait valeur de reponse positive, j'aimerais savoir quand je recevrais ma nouvelle Attestation d'Agrément pour m'assurer d'être en conformité en acceptant un nouveau contrat.

Ainsi, dès qu'il aura le doc en main il sera assuré d'être dans les clous même avec un contrôle surprise.

Bien sur j'éviterais de dire au CD que je suis surpris car jusque là j'avais bien compris les grandeees reticences de la PMI car si c'est un oubli il n'est pas utile de leur mettre la puce à l'oreille.

Si c'est un oublie, oui il faudra s'attendre à être observés de près et peut être que la PMI n'appréciera pas la blague, il faudra être irréprochables, l'un comme l'autre et respecter à la lettre la loi et ne pas vous autoriser aucun dépassement, ni délégation pour l'instant (malheureusement!)


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Oui en effet, les délégations nous seraient bien utile...mais on fait sans pas le choix....on est dans les clous de nos agréments.... d'ailleurs nous ne serons complets qu'en octobre car entre la fin des anciens contrats et l'arrivée des nouveaux, on a fait en sorte que deux adaptations de petits nouveaux ne tombent pas sur les mêmes semaines donc ça s'étale sur deux mois et demi....comme ça on a le temps de s'habituer et de prendre nos marques avec chacun de nos p'tits nouveaux avant l'arrivée d'un autre. Et pour l'enfant c'est plus progressif également.... même si c'est vrai que le salaire de septembre ne sera pas lourd ...on fera avec


----------



## Babou (10 Septembre 2022)

Je trouve ça génial. 
Mais quelle super équipe !!
Comme on dit, pourquoi changer une équipe qui gagne 👍
Je suis à fond avec vous et j’espère que la réponse va arriver rapidement noire sur blanc . 
Je me réjouis à l avance pour vous et vous dit , BRAVO pour votre persévérance . Je suis comme vous , quand je sais que je suis dans mes droits , je ne lâche pas.


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Merci @Babou , c'est très gentil à vous, ça me touche beaucoup 😊
Le forum aide à se sentir soutenue quand on est en baisse de moral ..... surtout avec les facéties de nos chères puéricultrices 😬


----------



## Kadco (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Je voulais juste dire à nounou22 que moi aussi je travaille en couple depuis un très long moment !!( je suis ass mat depuis bientôt 20 ans et mon mari15 ans) et nous avons un agrément de 4 pour moi et 3 pour mon mari ,nous n avons jamais eu de souci sur le fait que mon mari souhaite faire ce  métier avec moi, ce fut une décision mûrement réfléchi à l époque ( travailler ensemble , est-ce qu un homme serait un frein pour travailler etc) et bien pas du tout quand la puéricultrice est venue pour « évaluer «  mon mari , elle lui a certes poser énormément de questions pour vraiment se faire une opinion sur sa demande et elle lui dit que pour elle s était formidable que ce métier s ouvre aux hommes !! Cela nous a surpris et soulagé 😉Depuis à chaque renouvellement que nous avons ensemble car nous avons 1 mois d écart ( mars et avril) la puéricultrice nous prend chacun à part pour nous poser des questions et biensur évaluer notre motivation respective , notre organisation etc et elle visite à nouveau la maison.(124m carré habitable , 4 chambres et une salle de jeu (qui sert de dortoir pour les grands ) et notre pièce de vie salle salon sert pour les repas et les activités manuelles  (nous avons investi dans une table avec des chaises adapté aux petits et biensur des chaises hautes) ainsi nous ne sommes pas trop envahi dans notre espace privé quand la journée est finie😉
Nous avons notre renouvellement l année prochaine et ce ne sera pas la même personne car elle a changé de secteur on verra bien mais de toute façon j ai un fort caractère et je ne me laisse pas faire donc si elle cherche des poux je saurais argumenter 😉
En ce qui concerne le fait que les deux puisse s occuper des enfants de l autre et bien ici cela fait parti du contrat et les puéricultrices n ont jamais interdit cela bien au contraire elles trouvent cela logique et les parents aussi ! Exemple:une situation parmi tant d autres : un petit accueilli de mon mari a fait dans sa couche et ça le gêne mais mon mari donne le biberon à son autre petit bout, je ne me vois pas dire à ce petit tu attends que tonton finisse pour changer ta couche alors que je suis dispo !!! Même si nous avons nos contrats nominatifs nous nous occupons de tous les enfants présents ! Je ne vois pas pourquoi enMAM cela est possible mais pas pour le couple d ass. Mat c est tout bonnement stupide!
Je peux vous dire que le fait d être deux ( homme et femme ) est très bien apprécié par les parents! Et tout est clair lors des entretiens nous sommes présents tous les deux et nous nous présentons chacun notre tour et ensuite notre projet d accueil 😉
Bon je suis en train de vous écrire un pavé désolé c est mon enthousiasme qui déborde !!
Tout ça pour dire que si tout est bien clair dans l organisation de chacun et le fonctionnement de la maisonnée , une bonne argumentation et bien ça ne devrait pas être un frein à une extension et de plus la puéricultrice doit argumenter et donner son opinion professionnel et non personnel ! C est pas parce que par exemple elle ne voudrait pas confier son enfant à un homme que tout le monde pense pareil! C est vraiment une réaction très vieux jeu à mon goût 😜
Ah pour infos nous exerçons en Mayenne


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour @Kadco ,
Merci pour ton témoignage, je suis contente pour ton mari et toi que vous ayez pu avoir une bonne puéricultrice , qu'elle ait pu comprendre votre projet d'accueil et qu'elle soit à votre écoute.  Ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas de la nôtre 😬
Lorsque nous présentons notre projet d'accueil aux parents, ils sont en général plutôt ravis de la façon que nous avons d'aborder notre métier en duo. Nous ne manquons pas de travail sur notre secteur, nous avons beaucoup de demandes et avons la chance de pouvoir choisir les contrats qui nous conviennent.
Par contre la puer nous a bien dit et répéter que chacun s'occupe de ses "contrats", pas de délégations....on a le droit de chanter une comptine pour tous ou de lire une histoire également mais pas le droit que je change la couche d'un enfant qui est accueilli par mon conjoint et pareil pour le repas, le coucher, etc ....nous trouvons cela ridicule et dans le quotidien nous faisons bien comme bon nous chante. Nous prévenons toujours les parents de ce que la puer nous impose mais nous leurs détaillons aussi notre façon de fonctionner bien loin des exigences de Mme la puer en cheffe de ses fesses 😂
J'aime l'idée de laisser les enfants choisir vers lequel de nous deux ils ont envie d'aller ....certains enfants ont leur préférence, parfois cela change sur la durée de l'accueil ....mais le lien est bel et bien créer avec chaque enfant accueilli que ce soit pas mon mari ou moi même....le fait de pouvoir passer le relais est un vrai plus ....quand l'un n'arrive pas le coucher d'un des accueillis, l'autre y parvient. C'est une chance de travailler en "équipe" en se connaissant parfaitement. Je connais mes qualités, mes défauts, mes failles chez moi comme chez mon conjoint....et pareil pour mon mari. Dommage que nous ne sommes pas encouragés dans notre activité pro par les puéricultrices de secteur....vous avez énormément de chance et je vous envie. Merci pour votre témoignage.... ça me laisse à rêver qu'avec la prochaine puer, les choses seront peut être différentes


----------



## liline17 (10 Septembre 2022)

Dans les 3 départements où nous avons travaillé,  on nous à dit qu'on n'avait pas le droit de s'occuper des enfants de l'autre car " si les parents ont sinon avec vous, c'est qu'ils ne veulent pas que ce soit l'autre qui s'en occupe "
La bonne blague, quand on s'engageait plusieurs mois a l'avance, on disait au PE qu'on verrai au moment de l'accueil,  lequel de nous 2 aurait une place de libre. 
Et bien sur,même si on gérait plus souvent nos petits, on ne se posait pas trop de questions et faisions en fonction de la disponibilité de chacun


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bien d'accord avec toi @liline17 , si nous avions l'opportunité de pouvoir mettre nos deux noms sur les contrats nous le ferions. Je suis autant l'assmat de mes accueillis que ceux de mon mari ...et vice versa


----------



## Kadco (10 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22 oui il ne faut pas se décourager 😉
Nous nous avons sept petits et ça nous suffit c est déjà beaucoup de travail! On refuse encore des demandes et comme vous nous choisissons nos contrats😉
En tout cas cela me fait bien rire que chacun doit s occuper de "ses enfants" je pensais justement aux repas parfois certains enfants ne souhaitent pas manger avec l un mais si l autre propose il veut bien donc en gros si c est pas mon contrat tant pis pour lui pas de repas (bravo la mentalité de la puéricultrice !!) 
Et oui les petits adorent le fait d avoir deux personnes pour eux et parfois ils en jouent biensur comme ils le feraient avec leurs parents 😁 et ça fait rire les parents quand on leur dit ah ben aujourd’hui c est tonton ( ou tata) qui a la côte !
En ce qui concerne mon ancienne puéricultrice je l avais recadrée une fois et pourtant elle ne nous a jamais mis de bâton dans les roues comme quoi elle a bien su faire la différence entre son avis perso et son avis pro et elle m avait dit que ma réponse avait de bons arguments comme quoi!! D ailleurs si la nouvelle puéricultrice essayait de nous enquiquiner je saurais bien lui rappeler à son bon souvenir que la pmi (il y a quelques années) a bien su apprécier notre travail en tant que couple quand ils ont fait appel à nous pour garder une fratrie en difficulté suivie par eux ! Et que justement la présence d un homme était importante ,donc là on a un bon argument ( et ce n est pas le seul 😉pour une fois c est nous ( les ass mat) qui sommes en position de force ( et pas la puéricultrice 😜) 
Je pense que votre puéricultrice n a aucun argument valable pour  refuser l extension donc elle essaie par tous les moyens de vous dissuader de continuer donc il faut pas lâcher !!! En plus votre superficie de maison est bien plus grande que la nôtre ! Peut-être avez-vous encore des enfants à charge ?Nous nos enfants sont grands et partis de la maison donc sur ce point on est tranquille !!😉
En tout cas votre façon de travailler me donne l impression de ressembler à la nôtre .
Il faut continuer à vous battre et ne pas baisser les bras , la persévérance paie toujours .
Et notre récompense ce sont les remerciements et la reconnaissance des parents sur notre travail  et biensur le bonheur d avoir aidé des petits à grandir et là dessus la pmi ou les puéricultrices avec toutes leurs restrictions et leurs lubies personnelles ne peuvent pas lutter !
Tenez-nous au courant de la suite de votre demande 😉


----------



## Kadco (10 Septembre 2022)

Ah j ai oublié de préciser que nous avons une clause dans notre contrat où il est bien spécifié en gros que pour le contrat c est le nom de Mr ou Mme …. mais étant un couple qui travaillent ensemble on est amené à s occuper de tous les enfants dans la journée et les transmissions c est biensur la personne du contrat qui les fait .Si le parent n est pas d accord et bien on ne travaille pas ensemble. D ailleurs à chaque fois que l on parle de cette clause à l entretien,les parents sont toujours surpris car cela leur paraît logique ! Comme quoi il n y a que la pmi et les puéricultrices qui ne trouvent pas ça normal!!


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

@Kadco ,
Merci beaucoup pour votre soutien. La Mayenne n'est pas si loin que ça des côtes d'Armor 😉 ça dépend vraiment de la puer sur qui l'on tombe et de la politique du médecin chef de pmi du département. 
En tout cas la clause que vous avez mis dans votre contrat est intéressante. Je vais y réfléchir pour l'intégrer à mes futurs contrats. C'est pas parce que la pmi nous dit qu'on a pas le droit aux délégations que c'est forcément vrai.....on a bien le droit comme disait @Griselda , de se faire remplacer par un ou une collègue....
Merci pour votre retour à toutes et tous, très instructifs et intéressants 😊🥰


----------



## Kadco (10 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22 
Voici la phrase qui est intégrée dans notre contrat :
Il va de soi que : du fait que les deux assistant(e)s maternel(le)s sont un couple et travaillent ensemble à leur domicile, l enfant confié pourra être changé, nourri, habillé , couché etc par l un ou l autre et pas uniquement par l assistant(e) maternel(le) référent(e) du contrat


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup @Kadco de partager cette clause avec moi, c'est vraiment très touchant. Je te remercie sincèrement 😍 on s'enrichit de l expérience des autres 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

Je te l’avais déjà dit des couples d’AM ont bien 8 enfants.

Déjà à 10 kms de chez moi et j’ai VU à la TV « cherche maison à vendre » sur M6 il y a PLUSIEURS ANNÉES, un couple qui cherchait au moins 7 chambres. Ils étaient Assistants Maternels.

Sur Google tu dois les trouver je pense.

D’autre part, dans le village à côté de chez moi la mère et la fille depuis plusieurs années accueillent 7 boutchoux par choix.

Donc elle te raconte du Pipo.

Perso, par mesure de sécurité j’attendrais CERTES, mais malgré tout TON MARI devrait appeler le CD et leur demander confirmation par mail ou courrier pour l’extension.

Je procèderais ainsi 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Et bien c’est dingue les conneries dites par certaines puéricultrices !

Aucun neurone ou quoi !

Dans « JE NE VEUX PAS QUE LES AM GAGNENT DU FRIC, je leur mets des bâtons dans les roues, et si ça marche, elles auront moins de fric » !!!

Leur but c’est « bâtons dans les roues »
Et faire chier les AM


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Sur Google PLEIN DE TÉMOIGNAGES de couples d’AM avec 8 et lorsqu’ils déménagent ont des problèmes avec nouvelle puéricultrice 

Voici un témoignage TRÈS INTÉRESSANT 

« 
Bonjour,
Suite à nos "soucis" avec la PMI nous avons réunis les documents de loi stipulant que les agréments étaient nominatifs et que nous avions donc la possibilité d'accueillir 8 enfants simultanément. La réponse à été longue...plusieurs mois mais la juriste de la PMI du département a reconnu que nous avions raison.Notre démarche va faire jurisprudence, nous sommes satisfaits de ce dénouement. N'hésiter pas à vous défendre, si jusque là vous avez fonctionné ainsi il n'y a pas de raison qu'on vous oblige à modifier votre façon de travailler. Avez-vous établi une délégation d'accueil (comme dans une MAM) qui autorise l'un ou l'autre de s'occuper des enfants (dans la limite de son agrément) .Nous l'avons fait sur les conseils du RAM dont nous dépendons. Vous pouvez aussi demander qu'une autre puéricultrice revienne afin d'avoir un autre avis. Bon courage pour la suite »


----------



## Nounou22 (12 Septembre 2022)

Super bonne info @Chantou1 , merci beaucoup 👍👍👍👍


----------



## liline17 (15 Septembre 2022)

nounou22, tu as du nouveau?


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Septembre 2022)

Coucou @liline17 ,
Non rien de nouveau, pas de courrier du CD.... j'attends encore la semaine prochaine et ensuite j'enverrai une petite lettre pour leur demander la nouvelle attestation d'agrément de mon mari actualisée 😅


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

tiens nous au courant, j'aimerai bien savoir comment il vont réagir, car je pense que ça pourrait être un oubli, où alors, la demande est accordée et le courrier en cours de rédaction, je sais qu'il y a un délai entre la décision et le courrier dans notre boite


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

@liline17 , 
Oui je pense qu'il y a un délai en effet donc c'est pour ça que j'attends, en plus ce n'est pas pressé pour le moment, nous ne sommes pas en dépassement....ce sera à partir d'octobre que j'aurai besoin de l'extension car le mercredi et une petite partie des vacances scolaires, les loulous seront 7 à la maison à cause des péris que j'ai conservé suite aux demandes des parents....


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Septembre 2022)

@Nounou22 On croise les doigts !!! 🍀


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup @Chouchou301


----------



## Kakou40 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 😊
Nous sommes un couple d'Assistants Maternels et avons un agrément pour 4 enfants chacun.
Je pense que cela dépend du département, mais aussi de la situation familiale ( si vos propres enfants vivent encore chez vous) et aussi de la surface de l'espace dédié aux enfants accueillis.
Je pense que le mieux dans des situations comme celle là est de se rapprocher directement de votre conseil départemental.
La puer fait peut être du zèle ...


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour @Kakou40 ,
Contente de découvrir un autre couple d'assmats sur le forum. Nous avons encore nos trois enfants à la maison mais ils sont grands et autonomes. L'année prochaine l'un d'eux partira en étude supérieure. 
Nous avons 163 M2, un grand jardin et six chambres ainsi qu'un salon séjour dédié aux enfants de 43 M2....je ne crois pas que ce soit une histoire de superficie mais plus en effet de politique du médecin chef du département


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

En tout cas je trouve réconfortant de savoir que certains couple d'assmats arrivent à avoir un agrément pour 4 enfants chacun. Merci pour cet encouragement @Kakou40


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

tu peux appeler la PMI et demander à avoir la secrétaire, elle pourra te dire si la rédaction est en cours


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Je vais attendre la semaine prochaine car si le courrier pouvait arriver de lui même sans que nous devions en faire la demande ...cela m'arrangerait 😅 mais si ça vient pas, j'enverrai un petit mail ou un courrier en suivant tes conseils @liline17


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

non, appelles les avant, pour savoir si c'est dans les tuyaux


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Perso j’appellerai direct le CD … on en apprend beaucoup par le CD, ce qu’ont fait mes 2 copines.

La secrétaire est parfois bavarde si l’on est sympathique au bout du fil.


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

J'avoue que moins j'ai de contact avec le CD et la PMI, mieux je me porte ....mais si semaine prochaine, pas de nouvelles, je me ferai rappeler à leurs bons souvenirs 😅🤣


----------



## Orlhad (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nounou22,

Je travaille moi aussi avec ma compagne et nous cumulons 7 agréments à nous deux. Il est vrai que le septième ( le quatrième pour moi) a nécessité un peu de négociation car la puéricultrice a été particulièrement exigeante sur les capacités d'accueil. J'ai été un peu surpris d'une telle vigilance alors que lors d'un court passage en MAM, j'avais trouvé que les exigences de la PMI étaient plutôt légères en la matière.

Le travail en couple reste assez marginal et certaines puéricultrices ne semblent pas ( ou ne veulent pas ) tenir compte de la spécificité de ce type d'accueil. Chaque fois que nous avons été évalués, nous nous sommes retrouvés dans une situation ubuesque où la puéricultrice considérait que deux professionnels indépendants travaillaient sous le même toit avec leurs propres contrats tout en tenant compte néanmoins du nombre total d'enfants présents sur notre lieu de travail. Pour autant, nous avons de bonnes relations avec la PMI. Mais il est bien regrettable de se voir opposer le refus de la délégation d'accueil qui est automatiquement accordée aux assistant(e)s en MAM (et qui est souvent détournée de sa fonction initiale ) car nous ne rentrons pas dans les bonnes cases. Ou que le questionnement ne tienne pas compte de la présence d'un autre professionnel sous le même toit et de la naturelle synergie qu'il peut y avoir à travailler à deux avec des enfants qui ne feront pas de distinguo. Notre approche du métier n'est pas différente de celle des MAM mais il nous faut composer avec un pesant vide réglementaire.

Dans votre cas, il semble peu probable que la PMI puisse vous opposer un refus. Vous disposez d'un espace de travail plutôt généreux. Sauf à vous opposer des arguments sérieux, on ne voit pas bien pourquoi la PMI pourrait rejeter votre demande. Vous pouvez peut être les relancer en arguant du fait que vous avez été sollicités pour le mois d'octobre sans préciser que vous avez déjà des engagements pour ne pas leur mettre la pression. Comme le précisent Liline17 et Chantou1, il est parfois possible d'avoir des infos sur les demandes formulées via le secrétariat.

En tout cas, bon courage à vous pour surmonter ces épreuves administratives.


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup @Orlhad pour votre partage et retour d'expérience.
L'analyse que tu fais est exactement ce que nous vivons. Le vide juridique et administratif n'est pas une aide pour les assmats et il faut composer avec des puers parfois obtus sur le sujet. Nous la nôtre nous avait soumis l'idée de scinder notre logement en deux afin que chacun de nous s'occupe de ses accueillis. Le mot "ubuesque" que tu utilises est bien le bon terme ....
Le CD agréé des couples d'assmats et ensuite nous reproche d'être un couple d'assmats....cherchons l'erreur....Ce n'est pas du fait des couples d'assmats si on a pas une législation pour nous...ce serait d'ailleurs bien plus facile si nous en avions une. 
Comme tu le précises, les puers savent nous rappeler que nos agréments sont nominatifs et que nos n'avons pas le droit aux délégations...mais quand il s'agit de nous évaluer de façon indépendante et de nous agréer en fonction, là on nous rappelle que nous sommes deux et la pmi regarde le nombre d'enfants pour nous deux et pas pour chacun.... c'est déroutant et aberrant...
Il faudrait que les couples d'assmats se regroupent pour faire bouger les choses. Nous ne sommes pas assez nombreux et trop parsemés sur le territoire, c'est compliqué d'agir ensemble dans ces conditions


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

« Nous la nôtre nous avait soumis l'idée de scinder notre logement en deux afin que chacun de nous s'occupe de ses accueillis. « 

C’est INCROYABLE et INADMISSIBLE qu’une puéricultrice dise AUTANT DE CONNERIES.

Il faut absolument appeler le CD ce sera OUI sans aucun doute. Et malgré tout APRÈS la réponse, demander d’envoyer par mail pour confirmation et GLISSER la proposition de cette puéricultrice !!!!

Au CD ils apprennent ÉNORMÉMENT par les AM qui se plaignent de leur puéricultrice. 

C’est un ÉNORME AVANTAGE que 8 enfants soient ensemble chez un couple d’AM ou MÈRE /FILLE bcp de parents trouvent ça génial, j’ai eu des retours à ce sujet. 

Donc STOP les conneries et franchement JE ne me laisserais pas faire avec une puér pareille. 

Dans mon village une puéricultrice a été interdite, et l’autre à priori a changé de voie.  Un métier TRÈS spécial où il doit leur être imposer à mettre des bâtons dans les roues des AM car elles ont peur des problèmes graves et veulent se couvrir. Ça se comprend malgré tout mais qu’elles visent les mauvaises AM ! 

Près de chez moi à 5 minutes en voiture, j’ai souvent des appels de parents qui veulent enlever leur enfant de chez une AM où il y a des animaux qui se baladent dans la maison et au niveau propreté évidemment ça craint et c’est normal avec tous ces animaux. 

J’ai eu pdt 6 ans une fratrie de ce fameux village et les parents ont préféré faire du chemin et payer + cher que d’aller chez leur voisine. Je ne sais pas si c’est la même mais il faudrait que je regarde sur internet les adresses si ça coïncide. 

JE pense toujours qu’il ne faut pas se faire bouffer par une puéricultrice


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

« la puer c'était permise de lui dire que son fils ( mon mari) était un parasite de la société au vu du fait qu'il était au chômage... »

Je prends le temps de lire certains posts et je suis … sans voix 

Hyper GRAVE ce qu’elle a dit et encore INADMISSIBLE


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Septembre 2022)

Oh la la la quand je vois comme certaines ou certains galère avec leur puer je suis bien contente de ne plus avoir affaire a elles depuis plusieurs années . La dernières que j ai vue sa doit faire 7 ans même là où je suis en plein renouvellement et ou le rdv et fixer à jeudi matin ce n est pas une puer qui va venir


----------



## Orlhad (18 Septembre 2022)

_ "Nous la nôtre nous avait soumis l'idée de scinder notre logement en deux afin que chacun de nous s'occupe de ses accueillis"_

Effectivement, là c'est plutôt gratiné comme suggestion 😄 ! Par bonheur, nous n'avons jamais eu à subir de telles inepties. C'est surtout désagréable que, lors des entretiens, l'un de nous deux soit ignoré et que les mises en situation ne tiennent pas compte de la présence d'un deuxième professionnel sur les lieux. Quand j'ai débuté mon activité en MAM, la puéricultrice a logiquement  intégré le fait qu'il y aurait plusieurs personnes sur place. Par contre, lors de la création de notre projet, ma compagne et moi-même avons été évalués séparément par la même personne à quelques semaines d'intervalle comme si nous allions travailler chacun dans notre coin... J'ai pu mesurer l'étonnante différence de traitement entre le travail à domicile à deux et celui dans une MAM alors que l'approche était strictement la même. Tout comme nombre de couples d'AM, une bonne partie du logement est aménagé avec des lieux d'accueil et de soin spécifiques. Et dans notre organisation quotidienne, nous intégrons évidemment la présence du conjoint. Mais pour la PMI, le parallèle est impossible puisque ces lieux ne sont pas situés en dehors du domicile.

Comme tu l'évoques @Nounou22, la solution pourrait venir d'un aménagement du statut pour les AM qui travaillent en couple. Cela c'est fait pour les MAM qui n'avaient aucun cadre légal avant le 9 juin 2010. Mais encore faut-il voir si le cas peut intéresser les instances législatives vu le nombre d'AM concernés.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

« Et la puer a fini par leur accorder une dérogation d'un an pour une 7 ieme place »

Saches qu’à partir du moment cela est accordé une extension « provisoire » ne serait-ce que pour 1 mois ... l’extension est accordée définitivement.

Du vécu encore pour mon 4eme. 

Bah oui, si tu a été capable pdt 1 mois, tu es capable sans restriction de délai, c’est ce qui avait été fait à l’époque pour moi, et ni vu ni connu, le 4eme accordé définitivement 

Il a fallu à l’époque être rusée pour obtenir l’extension supplémentaire .... encore du vécu. Avec ma copine, nous avons essayé de trouver des solutions pour contourner un éventuel refus pour après écrire un recours au CD. 

J’avoue qu’à cette époque, c'était « presqu’un jeu »


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Septembre 2022)

En réalité l’extension tu l’as en fonction du relationnel avec ta puéricultrice. En tous les cas, c'était comme ça avec ma 1ère puéricultrice.

Une jeune de 30 ans avec déjà ses 2 propres enfants et exerçait depuis peu, a eu ses 4 en un rien de temps car « appréciée » par la puér .... le souci est qu’elle a été débordée par le 4eme (un bébé) et délaissait une petite de 2 ans que j’ai récupérée sous 24 h ! Cherchez l’erreur ...


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 ,
Je ne savais pas qu'une extension provisoire devient définitive par la suite. Faut que je donne l'info à ma collègue....car leur 7 ème place était accordé pour un an... Et là elle est au bout des un an....donc elle a refait une demande mais comme nous la puer n'est pas encore passée. Je suis étonnée que la puer ne donne pas de nouvelles. Ça lui ressemble pas.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

En + UN an …. C’est tout à fait normal que l’extension obtenue pour ta collègue devienne définitive.

Moi ce n’était qu’un mois pour un AT.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Septembre 2022)

Si sur l extension provisoire une date d échéance est inscrite ce n est pas une extension définitive
Elle peu même être nominatif


----------

